# Greetings all...



## Cdat88 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, new to the forum, and I just want to say to the Admin, Mods and members, GREAT JOB!!!.

Okay, the obligatory schmoozing is out of the way... 

I am a big fan of WW2 aviation, as far back as I can remember, and I am very glad I stumbled on to this forum. I have learned quite a bit just lurking, and hope to really increase my knowledge in this area.

Keep up the great work Folks!

JC


----------



## mkloby (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome from P'cola, FL - the *new* Tornado Alley.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello there and welcome from New Zealand


----------



## ccheese (Oct 23, 2007)

cdat88: Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay....

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome Cdat.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome from further up the East Coast!


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW!! Thanks for the great response! I am not used to so many returns. Great crew here..though I have seen you have your share of idiots...


----------



## mkloby (Oct 23, 2007)

Cdat88 said:


> WOW!! Thanks for the great response! I am not used to so many returns. Great crew here..though I have seen you have your share of idiots...



Every group on this earth has its 10%


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome!

..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome from Sweden/Scotland!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Cdat88, Welcome to one of the more interesting sites on the WWW. We have a lot of fun here as I'm sure you've already noticed. By the way, have you ordered your personalized Kevlar vest from our gift shop yet? Some of these guys are not on their medication!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey, I take my meds whenever I feel I need them....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2007)

Viagra does NOT count mate....!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2007)

hello and welcome from down under!


----------



## DBII (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the party JC

DBII


----------



## ColesAircraft (Oct 31, 2007)

JC,

I just joined myself, and this certainly seems to be a great crew!

Welcome!

- Ron Cole

index


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 3, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey, I take my meds whenever I feel I need them....



Poor Les thinks Placebos may be habit forming.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 4, 2007)

woo go meds 

Welcome mate.


----------

